# [Bewerbungs-Thread] Casemod-Wettbewerb mit NZXT Phantom



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Februar 2011)

Dies ist der Bewerbungs-Thread zu dem Casemod-Wettbewerb von PC Games Hardware und Caseking. Es handelt sich *NICHT* um einen Bewerbungs-Thread für einen Lesertest. Mehr Informationen zu dem Casemod-Contest erhalten Sie hier: PCGH-Casemod-Wettbewerb mit Caseking sowie NZXT Phantom und tollen Preisen - jetzt bewerben!

*Die Bewerbungsphase endet am 3. April 2011 um 18:00 Uhr.* Danach eingetroffene Bewerbungen werden nicht mehr berücksichtigt.

Contest-Gehäuse NZXT Phantom (weiße Version):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH und Caseking,

hiermit möchten wir (Professor Frink und ich) uns beim PCGH-Casemod-Wettbewerb bewerben:

Zuerst einmal möchte ich anmerken, dass unser ursprüngliches Konzept uns garnicht mehr gefallen hat, nachdem wir bei Caseking das Phantom in echt bestaunen durften.
Somit haben wir uns an ein neues Konzept gesetzt, was in stundenlangem herumlungern bei Caseking entstanden ist. Somit ist diese Mod auf jeden Fall umsetzbar!
(An dieser Stelle einen Dank an die Caseking-Mitarbeiter für ihre Engelsgeduld!)


Wo fangen wir am Besten an? Beim Grundlayout:
Als Ausgangspunkt wird das Phantom in schwarz dienen. Das blau wird komplett entfernt, das neue Farbschema wird ein dunkles Rot als Aktzentfarbe haben.
Die Meshs werden in einem dunkelgrau-anthrazit Ton lackiert.

Generell lässt sich sagen, dass die Kanten das Phantom erst zu dem machen, was es ist. Da wir das Case modden und nicht komplett neu machen sollte es im Endeffekt auch noch als dieses erkennbar sein! Deswegen werden die bestehenden Strukturen weiter ausgebaut und nicht zerstört.

Dies beginnt z.B. in der Front.
Wer ein schön gemoddetes Case hat, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht unter den Schreibtisch stellen, sondern eher darauf! und was sieht er, wenn er in Augenhöhe durch das Mesh sieht? Einen stinklangweiligen Lüfter und dahinter ein wenig Caseeingeweide.
Also setzen wir dort an. Eine Art vertikale Midplate wird eingesetzt (diese wird wahrscheinlich mit Glasfaserspachtel gebaut), schwarz lackiert und mit der roten Caseking-Krone verziert. Eine dezente Beleuchtung macht es zu einem echten Hingucker. Und damit es auch einwandfrei zu sehen ist, wird das Mesh gegen Plexiglas getauscht.
Weiter gehts es links, wo diese markanten Kanten sich langziehen. Die Kanten bleiben erhalten, doch die Flächen werden durch Mesh ersetzt.

Gehen wir weiter zur rechten Casewand. Dort wird nicht allzu viel gemacht, das Mesh wird durch undurchsichtiges Plexi (milchig) ersetzt, wo der PCGH Schriftzug seinen Platz finden wird.

Die linke Seitenwand wird hingegen eins der zwei Highlights erhalten. Eine Touchscreen, Lüftersteuerung a la Sentry LXE wird in das Mesh unten rechts eingelassen.
Das Metall und die Strukturen hinter dem Mesh werden allesamt entfernt!

Da die Lüftersteuerung im Top damit unnötig ist, fliegt diese raus! Dafür wird ein größerer Ausschnitt angefertigt, welcher mit Plexiglas versehen wird, wo unsere Namenszüge eingraviert werden.
Im hinteren Teil des Tops wird das Mesh an einem druckempfindlichen Scharnier befestigt, das bei Betätigung das Mesh nach oben hin öffnet.
Da drunter werden die Lüfteraussparrungen geschlossen (wahrscheinlich wieder Glasfaserspachtel), plangeschliffen und lackiert. Auf diese Oberfläche wird nun eine Hot-Swap-Bay montiert!
Je nach Aufdringlichkeit wird dort evtl auch noch eine LED-Beleuchtung eingebaut, die beim geöffneten Zustand leuchtet.
Denn im geschlossenen Zustand wird das Mesh undurchsichtig sein, denn in Nutzung werden dort bestimmt "nackte" Platten sein, die die Optik ruinieren würden.

Zum guten Schluss werden die auffäligen Phantom-Kanten noch lackiert, nämlich in der dunkelroten Aktzentfarbe. Was genau, das wird im Detail dann entschieden, je nachdem wie die Optik dann stimmt!

Wir hoffen, dass euch unser Konzept gefällt und würden uns freuen es in die Realität übertragen zu können.
Viele Grüße,
Professor Frink & zcei

Im Anhang seht ihr in etwa, was wir meinen. Ich bin kein Photoshop / CAD Gott, und schließlich soll das Case gut werden und nicht die Zeichnung!


----------



## jackschubi (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH und Caseking,

hiermit möchte ich mich beim Casemod-Wettbewerb bewerben und stelle kurz meine Mod-Idee vor:

Ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit nach einem Mini-ITX-Gehäuse für meinen neuen PC und musste leider feststellen, dass die Auswahl ziemlich begrenzt ist (vorallem wenn man eine lange Grafikkarte einbauen will). Heute fand ich diesen Casemod-Wettbewerb und ich hatte eine geniale Idee: Der Mod eines NZXT-Phantoms zu einem Mini-Phantom!

Um dem Look des Phantoms treu zu bleiben würde ich das Top und die untere Hälfte der Front beibehalten. Ich würde aber das Mesh gegen Plexiglas mit Belüftungsschlitzen ersetzen. Die Seitenteile müsste ich vollkommen neu machen. Ich würde einen 200/140mm-Lüfter und zwei dem Phantom-Style angepasste Fenster einbauen. Die schwarz/weiß/blaue Farbgebung würde ich beibehalten, wobei ich aber auf ein helleres Blau setzen würde, denn ich finde das passt einfach besser.

Das Innere des Gehäuses erklärt sich mit einem Bild von selbst 
-Netzteil = Rot
-Mainboard + Grafikkarte = Blau (es ist nach Innen versetzt, damit Usb-Sticks, Adapter etc. nicht herausragen)
-Festplattenkäfig = Braun
-Slim-Laufwerk = Grün
-Radiator = Gelb
-Lüfter = Pink

Dies ist nur eine Skizze!! Genaueres folgt demnächst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:
-Gibt es Pflichten beim Mod? z.B Wasserkühlung, Sleeves
-Wird das NZXT-Phantom kostenlos bereitgestellt?
-Könntet ihr den Caseking-Rabatt genauer erklären?
-Könnt ihr ein Bild mit genauen Maßen des Gehäuses posten? 

Ich hoffe euch gefällt mein Konzept und mit etwas Glück wird man es demnächst in echt bestaunen können 
Allen Moddern noch viel Glück und ein gutes Gelingen!

Viele Grüße 
Schubi

Nachtrag:
Wenn es klappt würde ich es auch noch längs verkürzen, so das es ungefähr die Maße eines Sugo-07s hat. Den PCGH-Schriftzug würde ich in ein Rohr (fürs Kabelmanagement) reinschneiden, dass von innen beleuchtet ist und nah am Fenster liegt. Die Caseking-Krone würde ich in den Staubfilter eines am fenster angebrachten LED-Lüfters schneiden. So würden beide leuchten und gut zu erkennen sein. 

Hier noch meine geplante Hardware:
Schon vorhanden:
BeQuiet NT 580w
HD 4830 
2T HDD
Amd 1055t
asus m4a88t-i deluxe 
Noch zu besorgen:
Wasserkühlung
Sleeves, Plexi .....

Eine Werkstatt, eine Kamera, Zeit und viel Spaß am basteln ist auch schon vorhanden XD
Ich hoffe mal das hilft euch weiter beim Entscheiden 

MfG Schubi


----------



## e$cape (1. März 2011)

Hallo PCGH und Caseking,

hiermit möchte ich und meine Kumpels (auch hier bei PCGHX "AMD_killer, Player007  " ) beim Casemod-Wettbewerb bewerben und stelle kurz unsere Mod-Idee vor:

Also wir werden das Gitter gegen Plexiglas austauschen desweiteren werden wir LED´s verbauen zur beleuchtung 
des Mainboards die Farbe wird Weiss bleiben. Es wird in das Plexiglas die Krone von Caseking eingedrehmelt 
und mit LED´s  beleuchtet so das sich die Krone schön hervorhebt. Sleeve wird es auch geben sollen Schwarz-Weiss werden.
Eine Wasserkühlung wird auch verbaut.
Wir werden von unserem Clan (wenn es recht ist ) user Logo drauf lackieren  zu sehen auf www.dvb-clan.de
http://www.dvb-clan.de/images/stories/dvb-logo_200.png
Wir werden einen Monitor größe noch nicht bekannt in dem Gehäuse verbauen. (in die Rechte Seitenwand) 

Ich würde ich sehr freuen wenn wir auch als "Anfänger" mit machen dürfen.
Weitere Ideen werden noch Folgen unterhalten uns schon immerzu was man noch so machen kann 
aber wenn man das Case nicht vor sich hat kann man sich das ein bisschen schlecht vorstellen !

Villeicht sind wir auch 3 Modder müssen wir mal schauen aber min. zu 2.

Folgende Hardware wird Verbaut.

Asus Striker II Extrem 
9800GTX + 
Q6600


Alles weitere müssen wir noch besprechen 

Fragen werden gerne Beantwortet.


----------



## Sonic51 (1. März 2011)

Hallo PCGH und Caseking,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich zu dem Casemod-Wettbewerb.

Meine Modidee:
Mein Traumauto ist ein Lamborghini und da auf der Caseking-Seite eine Zeichnung des Gallardo zu sehen ist,
würde ich ein Lamborghini-Mod machen. Welches jedoch nicht unbedingt an dem Gallardo angelehnt sein wird!
Das Case würde komplett lakiert werden. In einer von Lamborghini typischen Faben (nicht unbedingt Gelb!!!).
Ich werde mehr akzente einbauen, die sowohl auf Lamborghini, als auch auf einen Sportwagen ( Teilweise in 
Carbonlook, Lederaccessoires, [Chromteile]) schließen lassen!

An Hardware würde ich den größten Teil meiner aktuellen Komponenten einbauen. 

Asus P7P55D
Intel Core i5-750
G.Skill DDR3 8GB
Asus EAH 4850 1GB
Intel SSD 80GB
CM Realpower m520 (noch Ungesleevetes ErsatzNT)


Bis dato sollte auch eine neue Grafikkarte im Bestand sein, die Farblich und Leistungstechnisch besser zum rest passt.
Ob ich eine Luft oder Wasserkühlung verbaue, werde ich zu gegebener Zeit entscheiden.
Plastikteile des Cases werden teilweise durch selbstgeformte Teile ersetzt um es mehr zu "vereinzigartigen" (Wortneuschöpfung  )...
Die Caseking-Krone wird mit dem Lamborghini-Emblem kombiniert.
Der PCGH-Schriftzug wird in passender Schrift an geeigneter Stelle des Cases gesetzt.
Je nach möglichkeit werden Rollen montiert um das Case im Stand besser bewegen zu können...
Eigens angefertigte Aluminiumteile zur verdeckung oder verschönerung bestimmter Stellen im Case stehen auch zur Wahl.
Teile die das Case unnötig beschweren (überschüssige Laufwerkshalterungen-Halterung) werden ausgebaut.
Weitere Details werden dann während des Moddings geplant und bekannt gegeben.

Ich habe bis jetzt zwar nur ein Case gemoddet, jedoch hab ich mir dabei möglichst viel Mühe gegeben, daraus ein Gutes zu machen. 
Was meiner Meinung nach auch gut gelungen ist.
Zu dem finde ich: 
Warum sollte man auch Neulingen nicht die Chance geben ihrer Kreativität freien lauf zu lassen und zu gucken was dabei rauß kommt? 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meine Idee mit eurer "Unterstützung" umsetzen darf!!! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sonic51
​


----------



## Lolm@n (14. März 2011)

Guten Abend sehr geehrte PCGH/Caseking-Jury 

Ich würde mich auch sehr gerne Bewerben mit meinem Projekt The Green Phantom - Das Grüne NZXT Phantom.

Ich liess mir Zeit meine Idee die ich am Anfang mal hatte auf Papier zu bringen und zu perfektionieren. Dabei kam folgende End Idee raus, die euch hoffentlich überzeugt:

Zuerst einmal was kommt in das so leere Case ich will doch nicht ein leeres Case zur Bewertung abgeben. Ja das hat sich schnell geklärt da meine "alte Hardware" im Schrank liegt. Die besteht aus folgenden Teilen:
- EVGA 680i SLI
- Intel QX6700 gekühlt mit einem Phobya LGA775 Kühler, eventuell spendiere ich dem Projekt auch ein Heatkiller aber das sind ja auch Details.
- 4 x 1GB RAM Gekühlt von grünen Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler
- Nvidia 8800 GTX (eventuell SLI) die wird auch unter Wasser gesetzt (Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Koolance Kühler für die 8800GTX http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/stories/sc07/koolance_8800GTX_01.jpg ).
- Das Netzteil wird ein Enermax 87+ 800W mit weissem MDPC-X Sleeve 
- Das Gehäuse ist klar: 
             NZXT Phantom in weiss
- eventuell eine kleine SSD (40/60 GB um das OS aufzunehmen) aber mehr der Optik wegen, denn sie soll grün lackiert sein. 
- 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12

Auch ich verzichte natürlich weder auf den Sleeve noch auf die Wakü. 

Die Wakü wird aus folgenden Teilen bestehen:
- Phobya Sockel 775 Kühler (In Grün / Weiss Lackiert)
- Falls ich fündig werde, ein Black Pearl Kühlersatz für das Mainboard.
- Einem Kühler für die 8800 GTX vorzugsweise einen von Koolance
- Grünem Schlauch oder transparenter Schlauch mit Grüner Flüssigkeit bin mir noch nicht im klaren.
- Feser xChanger 360 White
- Laing mit Aqua Computer Laing DDC Deckel oder eine Laing D5 mit Koolance D5 Kit
-  Als AGB kommt ein EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 400 Advanced
- Nanoxia Hyperzero UV Green
- Ein Aquaero 5.00 LT mit Aquacomputer Sensoren (Durchfluss und Temperatur) und Wasserkühler (Damit er sicher genug Leistung für die Laing hat)

Was würde ich mit dem Case machen einfach Hardware verbauen und eine Wasserkühlung einbauen nenne ich nicht Modding (Sorry falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlt).
Ich würde das Gehäuse äusserlich zum grösstenteils in einem Giftgrün (in Richtung RAL 6018) lackieren mit leichten weissen Akzenten. Innen soll es umgekehrt sein weiss mit grünen Akzenten die ich in Form von Schläuchen und Lüftern anbringen würde, dazu aber mehr später. 
Äusserlich sollte das Gehäuse von der Form möglichst nah am Standard sein da es sehr speziell ist. Jedoch würde ich keine Laufwerke Verbauen und die Fronttür zu spachteln vor dem Lackieren natürlich. Zudem gefallen mir die Mesh-Einsätze nicht so und die sollen durch weisse Plexiglas Inlayns ersetzt würden. Als Partner darf ich euch Martma vorstellen welcher mir bei den Inlayns hilft. Die Ausschnitte würde ich natürlich alle selber machen. Zudem Soll das Gehäuse neu im Inverted-ATX Standard sein damit ich auf der rechten Seite relativ frei ein Window gestalten kann (Das wird auch ein Inlayn einfach aus transparentem Plexiglas). Sofern machbar würde ich zudem gerne den oberen Mesh-Einsatz durch ein Top- Window ersetzen aber das kommt ganz darauf an ob ich das NT oben oder unten einbaue.
Beim Umbau auf Inverted-ATX wird es eine neue Backplate für das Case geben die eine schön Rund Öffnung für den Lüfter hat. Zudem sonst Clean ist.
Zudem wird der Power / Reset Button plus die Power / HDD LED zugespachtelt. Und in der Front nehmen zwei Vandalismustaster ersetzt (Es würden solche mit einem grünem Ring sein welche auch gerad die Aufgabe der Power und Reset Taster übernehmen).
Zudem soll auf einer freien grünen Stelle (zu 90% in der Front) die Krone und den PCGH Schriftzug in Weiss drauf lackieren und das nicht in Schriftgrösse 9 sonder gross das es jeder sehen kann.

Kommen wir zum Innenraum wo es viel zu tun ist:
Ich würde als erstes sicher das Case aushöhlen sprich alle Käfige demontieren. Denn in der Front soll der Radi seinen Platz haben. Die Harddisk wird in einem Scythe Himuro seinen Platz finden. Der Himuro ist ja schwarz wie passt das?
Wir sind ja beim Modding, darum ist die Lösung einfach, er wird Grün lackiert. Mit dem grünen Schlauch wird das innen einen schönen Mix aus grün und weiss ergeben. 
Zudem wird es im Innenraum ein Loch geben wenn die Käfige raus sind das wird mit Alu ausgekleidet (Den MB-Tray wird erweitert und die Gummidurchführungen überdeckt) sowie mit Alu eine NT Abdeckung geben, die ein wenig Eckig sein soll und an die Form des Case erinnern. Die Alu Teile würden passend zum Innenleben weiss lackiert werden.
Voraussichtlich wird das NT oben sein nach dem I-ATX umbau aber das kann ich erst genau sagen wenn ich das Case vor mir habe.
Die Lüfter oben würden durch 3 grüne 140mm oder 4 grüne 120mm Lüfter ersetzt und mit einer Blende aus Alu umrandet das es niemandem auffallen wird das es mal 200mm Lüfter waren. Der hintere 120mm ebenfalls sowie die Radiatoren Lüfter. Die Lüfter würden von der Nanoxia DX Series stammen. Die Lüfter-Rahmen würde ich weiss Lackieren das sie in das Gesamtkonzept passen.
Durch die Verwendung des Aquaero wird die eingebaute Steuerung nicht mehr gebraucht und ebenfalls zugespachtelt 
Das Frontpanel würde ich in der Front integrieren da der PC unter einem Tisch stehen soll, das locht wird von unten mit einer weissen Alu Platte zugemacht und von oben ebenfalls mit Spachtelmasse perfekt glatt spachteln.
Ich kann mir Vorstellen das sich viele Denken das Viele Spachteln kann nicht gut kommen und ist nur eine Schlechte Lösung. Dem kann ich wiedersprechen denn ich würde nur hochwertige Spachtelmasse nehmen, welche man perfekt abschleifen kann und so eine perfekt ebene Fläche für das Lackieren kriegt. 
Zur Beleuchtung würde ich Grüne LED Strips nehmen die Hinter dem Mainboard als Mainboard Hintergrundbeleuchtung zum Einsatz kommen soll. Eventuell werde ich sonst noch ein weisses Flexlight für die dezente Innenbeleuchtung nehmen damit das Ganze nicht zu viel wird.
Hardware Technisch würden die RAM's sicher mit in Grün Lackierten Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler bestückt werden. Die Grafikkarte würde eine weisse Backplate spendiert bekommen aus Plexiglas. Als Board Lüfter wird auch ein Weiss/Grün lackierten Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen. Zudem überlege ich falls ich kein Wasserkühlungsset finden sollte die Heatpipe weiss zu lackieren. Falls ich ein Wakü-Set finden sollte werde ich die POM Deckel ebenfalls weiss lackieren. Da leider die Mosfet Kühler von EK nicht mehr Verfügbar sind und mir nur die Chipsatzkühler nichts bringen.
Der Radi wird in der Front stehen dort wo sonst die Käfige sind. Er wird eventuell ein wenig eingekleidet. Das AGB wird am Boden unten liegen auf einem speziellen AGB Halter damit das AGB über der Pumpe ist aber trotzdem den Boden schmücken kann.  Zudem soll die Pumpe ebenfalls einen grünen Anstrich kriegen.

Wieso soll ich das Case bekommen werdet ihr euch fragen.
- Ich will euch zeigen was ich drauf habe.
- Die finanziellen Mittel sind verfügbar
- Ich habe einen Dad der doch einiges an handwerklichem Geschick mitbringt und der mir versichert hat mir tatkräftig unter die Arme zu greifen.
- Mir steht ein relativ grosser Maschinenpark zur Verfügung.
- Ich habe eine Cam die geniale Fotos schiesst und ich würde von mir behauten das ich schon ein Auge für gute Bilder habe.
- Ich kann locker alle 3-4 Tage ein Update herausbringen da ich es momentan relativ ruhig habe.
- Ich hab schon ein ziemlich genaues Konzept und ihr seid bestimmt auf die Umsetzung gespannt.
- Die anderen Projekte sind auch sehr gut aber meins ist das Non plus Ultra 

Edit:

Da die Bewerbungszeit verlängert wurde nutzte ich das auch, um noch einige Skizzen anzufertigen 
Hier das Ergebnis:

Das linke Seitenteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das rechte Seitenteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gesamte Case:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Backplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der innen Bereich als einfache Skizze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Lolm@n


----------



## p1nk3y (23. März 2011)

Hallo PCGH und Caseking,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Casemod-Wettbewerb.

Zunächst erstmal die Hardware die ich verwenden werde:
Case - NZXT Phantom black
CPU - i7-920
CPU-Kühler - Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2xAlpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost blau
GPU - MSI GTX560 Ti
RAM - 6Gb Kit Corsair DDR3
Mainboard - Asus P6T SE
NT - beQuiet! 700W

Allgemein am PC werde ich alle Kabel blau sleeven (+blauer Schrumpfschlauch), außer die Sata Kabel, die durch Blaue ersetzt werden.
Um den Kontrast zu erhöhen werde ich 30cm lange blaue Kaltlichtkathoden installieren.
Alle Schrauben werden nach Möglichkeit durch blau Eloxierte ersetzt. Farblich nicht passenden Sticker am Netzteil werden natürlich entfernt.

An der linken Seite wird das obere Mesh mit großem Lüfter, durch Plexi-Glas ersetzt, sodass man die Farbiche Absimmung im Inneren erspähen kann.
Beiden 120mm Lüfter werden durch 2x Enermax T.B. Apollish blue ersetzt. Die blauen LED's der Lüfter werden die Farbintensität zusätlich erhöhen.
Über den 2x120mm Lüfter an der linken Seite wird 'PCGH' eingedremelt, dann nachlackiert und eine Plexiglasscheibe eingesetzt. Diese wird von innen im Case befestigt, sodass man von außen keine Unstimmigkeiten erkennt.
Über dem 'PCGH' wird die Caseking-Krone eingeschliffen und in blau oder gold einlackiert. Das Lackieren erfolgt natürlich in mehreren Schichten, damit es auch schön lange hält.

Auch hinten wird der 120mm Lüfter durch ein Enermax T.B. Apollish blue ersetzt. Das normalerweise silberne I/O-Shield wird ein einem mittel- bis dunklem Blauton lackiert.

Oben wird lediglich das Lüfterblatt des 200mm Lüfters blau lackiert. Das formschöne, markante Oberteil wird nicht verändert oder 

Dazu möchte ich sagen, dass ich genügend Zeit für diesen recht aufwendigen Mod aufbringen kann (da in diesem Zeitraum keine/wenig Klausuren geschrieben werden). 
Auch besitzte ich schon recht viel Erfahrung im Bereich Modding. (des Öfteren mit Plexiglas gearbeitet, vieles gedremelt, öft Dinge lackiert, auch meine PC-Hardware oft aus- und einbaue, etc.)
Um alles gut Darszustell und zu Dokumentieren steht mir auch eine ausgezeichnete Kamera zur verfügung. (Nikon Dslr)
Texte gut zu formulieren dagegen ist nicht meine Stärke.  Ich hoffe dennoch auf ein großes Interesse an meinem Mod!

Hier nochmal eine grobe Skizze der der linken Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

Na dann mal los. Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch, um die Möglichkeit, das NZXT Phantom Case modden zu dürfen. Da mein aktuelles Projekt sehr zeitnah zu einem Abschluss kommen wird, könnte ich mich dem neuen Gehäuse, uneingeschränkt widmen. Man könnte meinen, dass man bei einem solch gelungenem Case nicht mehr viel ändern kann, aber gerade darin besteht mein Anreiz. Ich werde versuchen, den eingeschlagenen Stil auszuarbeiten und zu verbessern. Hauptsächlich dachte ich dabei an eine Farbliche Neugestaltung, einer andersfarbigen Beleuchtung sowie einige Modifikationen direkt am Gehäuse. Da ich Airbrushe, werde ich diese Technik natürlich auch für das Case benutzen, um es entsprechend umzugestalten. Im zu erstellenden Tagebuch werde ich, im Gegensatz zu meinem alten (*hust), sämliche Zwischenschritte der Lackierens bebebildern und genau beschreiben. Erreichen will ich dadurch einen kleinen Lerneffekt, der Neulingen einen Einblick in die Airbrushtechnik im speziellem, sowie Tips beim Lackieren im allgemeinen, geben soll. Ich hatte schon im meinem letzten Tagebuch gemerkt, dass es da doch reges Interesse zu geben scheint, sich aber viele nicht an das Lackieren oder gar brushen wagen, aus Angst etwas falsch zu machen. Auch werde ich gerne weiterhin auf Fragen der User, sei es im Forum oder per PM, eingehen. 

Als zu verwendene Hardware werde ich meinen 2. PC ausschlachten:

CPU: x2 4200
Board: ECS a 939 ATX
Speicher 2GB
Graka: GTX 260
NT: 700w
Festplatte

Neu hinzu kommen würden:
Eine Luftkühlung
Kabelsleeves
Diverse Lüfter
Plexiglasarbeiten

Da ich gerade das Weiss des zu moddenen Objekt sehr edel finde, werde ich diese Farbe auch so als Grundfarbe belassen. Die Blaue Beleuchtung wird komplett durch eine Orange ersetzt. Als Veranschaulichung hierfür habe ich ein Bild unten beigefügt
Aussen sollen ein gebrushtes Casekinglogo auf der linken Seite und ein PCGHlogo auf der rechten Seite, ihr neues zuhause finden. Beide Logos würde ich zum grossen Teil in grau/graphit Tönen anlegen, sodass diese mit dem weissen Untergrund harmonieren und nur dezent wahrnehmbar sind. Des weiteren dachte ich an orange/schwarze(dunkles Graphit) Details in Form von, unter anderem, Waben, an einigen Stellen der Aussenhaut. Wie diese genau positioniert werden ist noch unklar, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Die Gitter der Lufteinlässe werden Orange lackiert. Versiegelt wird das Gehäuse mit mehreren Schichten Hochglanzklarlack, um eine höchstmögliche Lacktiefe zu erreichen.

Hier ein grobes Beispiel für die Waben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sollen 6 eckige Waben sein, die man auch als Farbverlauf einsetzen kann indem sie zu einer Seite hin immer kleiner werden. Leider sitze ich gerade bei meiner Freundin, sodass ich kaum Möglichkeiten habe, dies genauer mit einem Grafikprogramm zu veranschaulichen. Aber ich denke, man kann es sich auch gut so vorstellen. Erreicht wird dieser Effekt durch mehrere von mir angefertigte Schablonen.
Passend zu den Waben, wird das Projekt auf den Namen Honeycomb hören.

Im Inneren würde ich dann schon etwas knalliger zu werke gehen und den Innenraum zu ca 50% in organge/graphit halten, der Rest bleibt weiss. Bewerkstelligen will ich die Übergänge mit dem schon genannten Wabenmuster. Auch die Lackierung der Graka und des Netzteils werden diesem Kontzept folgen, und sich harmonisch in das Gehäuse Innere einfügen. 

Unterstützt wird die einheitliche Optik durch weiss/orange/graue Sleeves, welche die sichtbaren Kabel ummanteln sollen und ja quasi schon zur Pflicht eines jeden Mods gehören. Auch die Lüfter erhalten eine Wabenlackierung, ähnlich jener die ich auch schon in meinem eigenen Mod erstellte. Auch hierzu befindet sich ein Beispiel im Anhang.

Da ich ja noch keinen CPUkühler habe, werde ich einen aussuchen, der sich möglichst genau in das Gehäuse einschmiegt. Entweder dieser passt optisch schon zum Konzept ( z.B. BeQuiet Dark rock advanced) oder er wird umlackiert, ohne jedoch dessen Kühlleistung dramatisch zu ändern. 

Zumindest der hintere Teil des Netzteils (da wo die Kabel unschön das Licht der Welt erblicken), will ich mit einer Abdeckung aus Plexiglas kaschieren, sodass keinerlei freiliegende, unordentliche Kabel sichtbar sind. In diese Abdeckung werde ich eine Casekinglogo schneiden und orange beleuchten, da Caseking ja schliesslich auf der Aussenhülle, einen kleineren Platz zur Verfügung hat als PCGH.  
Da das Mobo ein lilafarbenes PCB hat, habe ich mir überlegt auch hierfür eine Abdseckung zumachen, die hauptsächlich aus Plexi besteht, jedoch auch grössere Aussparungen für die Wärmeableitung hat. Diese Aussparungen werde ich dann, entweder mit Lautsprecherstoff oder Fliegengitter oder sonstigem optisch gutaussehenden Material hinterlegen. Ein Lüfter auf Abdeckung in der näche der Spannungswandler soll Luft unter die Selbige drücken, um ebenfalss Hitzestaus zu vermeiden.


Auch könnte man mit Plexiglas arbeiten, um weiter Beleuchtungeffekte hinter den 5,25 Slotblenden anzubringen. Dies muss ich allerdings live beurteilen, da ich so nicht abschätzen kann, ob das nicht schon zuviel des Guten wäre.

Ideen die in den Bau miteinfließen werden:

- Den Seitenlüfter ausbauen oder sonstwie entfernen, um Platz für ein Seitenfenster zu schaffen.
- Einen oder beide Festplattenkäfige entfernen und gegen Himuro Entkoppler erstetzen
- Eine Maus, Tastatur und Headset (alles von Razer) im Partnerlook zum Gehäuse umlackieren und die Berleuchtung angleichen.

Auch werden mir sicherlich wärend der Arbeitphase noch dieverse Ideen kommen, die ich ,am Konzept ausgerichtet, spontan unterbringen werde.

Abschliesend möchte ich noch sagen, dass mich gerade DIESES eine Gehäuse mich sehr reizt, da ich selbst schon daran gedacht hatte, meine doch sehr in die Tage gekommende Aeroengine, durch das NZXT zu ersetzen. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir die Möglichkeit für diesen Mod gebt.

Edit: Sollte meine eingeplante Hardware, in irgendeiner Weise nicht zum Gehäuse passen, sei es die Optik oder die Technik (ich denke hierbei an den notwenidgen 939 CPUKühler), würde ich entweder Teile aus meinem Mainrechner (siehe Sig) oder Neuteile verwenden.


----------



## General-W (29. März 2011)

*Guten Morgen PCGH & Caseking !*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, mit meinem Projekt "Hail to the King" an dem Casmod Contest. 
Da ihr die Bewerbungsphase verlängert habt, kann ich zum glück doch noch meine Bewerbung bei euch einreichen!
Als ich hier das NZXT Phantom gesehen habe, musste ich einfach einen Modding Plan schmieden.


Zum Projekt :  Hail to The King

Das NZXT Phantom ist ein Gehäuse, dass fast keinen Raum für Modding lässt aber nur "fast"  .


Die Hardware:

Es sind zwar fast alles ältere Komponenten, diese werden aber soweit es geht ans Design angepasst. Der Cpu und Grafikkarten Kühler, bekommt einen neuen Anstrich.
Auch das DVD Laufwerk wird umgebaut, es bekommt eine Plexiglaßabdeckung. 


- Asus Maximus Formula
- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 
- Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2 GB 
- DvD  (mit Sichtfenster)
- Be quiet NT (rot lackiert)
- 2.5 Zoll HDD 
- Asus 5770 Cu Core (Airbrush kühler)

Die Farbe : 
Das Gehäuse wird von aussen komplett rot lackier, nur wenige Teile im innern des Cases bleiben weiß.

Airbrush Motive:
Auf den  Seitenteilen, werden verschiedene Airbrush Motive ihren Platz finden. Die Logos, sind in die Motive mit eingearbeitet. (Skizze)

Front :
Die Front wird komplett rot lackiert, der Mesh-einsatz wird rausgenommen und durch Plexiglass ersetzt.
Oben auf der Klappe, findet die Goldene Caseking Krone aus Metall ihren Platz. 
Genau darunter, kommt der leicht abgeänderte Schriftzug " Hail to The King" . 


Seitenteil links :

Die beiden Meshgitter werden entfernt und durch Plexiglass ersetzt, die untere Plexiglaßabdeckung bekommt eine farbige Gravur verpasst. (skizze)
Die obere Scheibe bleibt komplett durchsichtig um die Sicht auf die Hardware frei zu machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitenteil rechts:
Auch auf  dieser Seite wird der Mesh-einsatz entfernt, ausserdem wird noch ein Sichtfenster hineingeschnitten, beide Öffnungen bekommen eine Plexiglassabdeckung.
Durch das neu geschaffene Fenster, wird man auf das Custom Mainboard Tray schauen können, links daneben ist noch Platz für ein Airbrush Motiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Innere :

Hier wird es Schwierig, dass eigentliche Mainboard Tray wird rausgeschnitten und durch ein Custom Tray ersetzt. 
Das Mainboard Tray wird die Form der CaseKing Krone bekommen und ebenfalls Goldfarbend, die Krone wird von beiden Seiten sichtbar sein !
Auch nachdem man das Mainboard eingebaut hat, sieht man die Krone durch das eingelassene Fenster des rechten Seitenteils. 
Das Tray, wird noch dezent durch Led´s beleuchtet werden.

Die Slotblenden,  HDD / DVD Laufwerkshalterungen und einige bereiche werden noch rot lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte euch einen überblick, über mein Vorhaben verschaffen, wenn euch es euch gefällt, freue ich mich dabei zu sein.
Wenn alles klappt, versuche ich alle Arbeiten auf mitzufilmen, für ein kleines " Modding Movie" am ende des Tagebuches.

Greeeetz


----------



## superman1989 (29. März 2011)

meine Bewerbung:

(nur wenn das case kostenlos zu verfügung gestellt wird)  werde ich und mein Kumpel das CASE zum Kampfjet Umbauen und Airbrushen! da bleibt dann nix mehr orginal... 

verbauen werde ich die Teile von meinen Rechner...


es wird ein 100% MonsterCase - weil wir Künstler und Bastler sind  (mit Flex,Hammer,dremel und Airbrush pistole XD)

Beispiel:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ein F-22 Raptor  Stealthcase !  die Logos von Caseking und PCGH werden somit getarnt sein


----------



## HeaDCorE (29. März 2011)

Hallo liebes PCGH/Caseking Team,

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Casemod-Wettbewerb bewerben.
Zuerst einmal ein paar fragen.
Wird das Case Kostenlos zur verfügung gestellt?
Darf man das eigene Case nach dem Wettbewerb behalten?
Wie wird das mit dem individuellen Rabatt ablaufen?
Bevorzugen würde ich das schwarze Case.

So nun zu meiner Präsentation.

Die Grundfarbe des Gehäuses wird Schwarz Matt / Rot sein.
An einigen stellen werde ich Plexiglas einbauen.
Ich werde einen PCGH schriftzug aus Plexiglas in die Front machen und ihn mit Leds beleuchten.
Die Caseking Krone und den Schriftzug werde ich im unteren Teil der Front platzieren.
Die Innenbeleuchtung wird Rot sein.
Irgendwo werde ich noch den Phantom Schriftzug platzieren.
Veranschaulicht wird dies gleich durch Bilder die ich morgen auch noch erweitern werde.
Das war meine Grundidee jedoch werde ich dann nochmehr verändern 

Hardware:

Asus P8P67 B3
Intel Core I5 2500K 
XFX Radeon HD 6950
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Superflower 550W
DVD Laufwerk mit Plexiglasabdeckung

Gruss Florian


----------



## Neo11 (30. März 2011)

Hallo PCGH-/Caseking-Team,

hiermit möchte wir (ich und mein Bruder) uns für den Casemod Wettbewerb bewerben.
Meine Idee ist ein Portal-Mod, passend zu dem Forum PCGamesHardware und zum baldigen Erscheinen von Portal2. Dafür würde wir dann das weiße Case verwenden und auf dem einen Seitenteil einen Portalring in orange sowie auf der anderen Seite den Schriftzug Portal mit einem blauen Portal als „o“ einarbeiten.
Des Weiteren würde wir eine Midplatte im Case anbringen um noch ein wenig Ordnung ins Gehäuse zu bringen. Diese würden wir dann mit dem PCGH-Logo und der Caseking-Krone versehen. Das Case sollte passend in den Farben blau und orange beleuchten werden (LED's). Die beiden Farben würden dann also zusammen mit Weiß, als Grundfarbe, auch die Farben des Mods werden.
Dazu kommt dann noch der kleine Festplattenkäfig weg. Die Front und den Deckel möchten wir in der Form erhalten damit man noch das eigentliche Case wiedererkennt,denn das ist ja auch was das Gehäuse ausmacht und zu etwas Besonderen macht.
Das eine Seitenteil sollte auch ein Plexiglasfenster bekommen damit man einen guten Blick auf die Hardware und die Beleuchtung wirken kann. Weiterhin würde uns während des Moddens bestimmt noch das ein oder andere in den Sinn kommen, weil man dann ja das Gehäuse direkt vor sich hat.
wir bringe für den Wettbewerb die nötigen (handwerklichen) Erfahrungen im Moddingbereich mit, und mal beim Coolermaster-Hardwareluxx Casemoddingwettebewerb teilgenommen.
Hier noch ein paar Konzeptzeichnungen, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir würde uns sehr freuen wenn wir am Wettbewerb teilnehmen dürften

EDIT: Wir würden uns auch noch bei Valve erkundigen ob wir den Namen des Spiel und die Symbole verwenden dürfen (aber ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein).


----------



## Chaoswave (2. April 2011)

Hallo PCGH und Caseking

Hiermit bewerben wir (ein Freund und ich) uns bei dem Phantom-Casemod Wettbewerb. Unser Motto ist "Eiszeit im Computer".

Zunächst mal unsere Hardware:



Spoiler



Case: Phantom in weiß
CPU: i5-2500k    @H2O
GPU: EVGA 560 Ti     @H2O
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Pro
RAM:     8GB Exceleram „Black Sark“
Netzteil: Corsair HX650W



Zusätzlich wird eine WaKü zum Einsatz kommen, Damit wir auch mit den Temperaturen unserem Motto gerecht Werden. 



Spoiler



Wasserkühlung:
Aquacomputer aquastream xT Standard
240er Radiator
Alphacool Cape Cora HF 642
Alphacool Heatmaster
Phobya Balancer 250
Weiße Schläuche vs. durchsichtige mit leicht blauem Kühlwasser




Zu unserem Projekt…

Wir haben vor, nicht das Case selbst, sondern die komplette Oberflächenstruktur zu verändern. Dazu werden wir die Front, das Top und die beiden Seitenwende mit einem weißen Langhaar-Fell überziehen. Jedoch wird an der Seite das obere Mesh herausgenommen und durch Plexiglas ersetzt, damit man Einblick ins Innere hat. Das untere wird unter dem Fell verschwinden. Die Klappe an der Front, die Lüftersteuerung und die Anschlüsse auf dem Top werden natürlich auch weiterhin erreichbar bleiben. Somit wirkt das Case nicht überladen und hat trotzdem einen außergewöhnlichen Touch.

Im Inneren werden wir zunächst den kleinen Käfig für Festplatten ausbauen. Anschließend wird das Netzteil unter einer Abdeckung verschwinden. Auf die Schraubanschlüsse der WaKü stecken wir künstliche Eiswürfel. 

Die Netzteilkabel werden selbstverständlich gesleeved und möglichst unauffällig versteckt, einzelne Kabel werden in blau/lila gesleeved. Auf das NT kommt eine weiße Abdeckung, hier werden dann auch die Logos direkt eingearbeitet.

Intern wird ein aktiver 240er Radiator verbaut, außen an der rechten Seite findet ein CapeCora Platz. Dieser wird selbstverständlich weiß lackiert. Geregelt werden die verbleibenden Lüfter per Heatmaster.


Als Lichteffekt haben wir uns eine Kombination aus blauen und lila Akzenten überlegt. Zudem kann man die LEDs auch wunderbar in die Eiswürfel einbauen, welche daraufhin in der jeweiligen Farbe schimmern.

Wenn es sich noch einrichten lässt, werden wir künstliche Eiszapfen im Inneren anbringen und vielleicht noch ein Backlight hinter dem Mainboard installieren, außerdem werden wir vermutlich die integrierte Lüftersteuerung in einen Dimmer für die LED’s umwandeln.

Ich hoffe ihr entscheidet euch für unser Projekt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Chaoswave


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. April 2011)

Werd m ich jetzt hier auch anmelden für den Contest. So mein Konzept folgt heute nachdem ich wieder aufgewacht bin und am Pc sitze.Bis 18 Uhr ist das Konzept eingereicht. So nun erstmal zu meinem Konzept. Ich hatte seit der Bekanntgabe des Wettbewerbs mir mehrere Konzepte ausgedacht.Allerdings muss ich gestehen waren die Konzepte ohne eine Wasserkühlung und ohne große Farbeffekte so dass es ein langweiliges aber edles Case geworden ist.Mein endgültiges Konzept soll einen edelen Touch sowie auffällige grüne Akzente haben.Außerdem werde ich das Case in Größe und Form ändern, die Gestalt bleibt allerdings erhalten.Als edlen Akzent werde ich das Case mit 3m di-noc Carbonfolie beziehen. Das edle Aussehen würde auch zu eurem Firmenamen Caseking passen.Weiterhin werde ich die Logos mit einer Dekupiersäge oder mit einem anderen passen Werkzeug aus goldenem Acrylglas herausarbeiten. Sowohl das Casekinglogo als auch das Pcghlogo werden dann in einem güldenem Antlitz erstrahlen.Außerdem werde ich meine Lieblingsfarbe Neongrün als Farbakzent in Form von Lack,Sleeve und Plexiglas (welches bei euch gekauft werden würde) in das Gehäuse einbringen.Im Gegensatz zum Gehäusenamen wird mein gehäuse dann allerdings keine unwirkliche Erscheinung sein. Angedacht war bei meinem Konzept den leicht futuristischen und sehr fantasievollen Look der Nzxt phantom Entwickler beizubehalten.Passend zu Pcgh wird leistungsstarke Hardware verwendet werden.Zwar leider nicht das Beste vom Besten da mir mein Dukatenesel ausgebüchst ist. 
Allerdings werden doch schöne Hardwarekomponenten eingesetzt werden wie z.b.:
-Asrock Fatal1ty p67 professional (wird noch in b3 umgetauscht)
-i7 2600k
-8gb ddr3 Ram 1333mhz cl9 ( werden evtl. auf 16gb bei den preisen aufgestockt)
-1tb Samsung Spinpoint mit Festplattenkühler
-evtl mein schon gemoddetes Laufwerk oder Bluraybrenner oder ein anderes Laufwerk
-last but not least Gtx 5XX (Entweder gtx 580 wenn euer rabatt gut ist oder meine Mutter mir aus dem Chinaurlaub der übernächste Woche endet eine Gtx580 mitbringt/ oder halt eine Gtx %70 die definitiv bei euch gekauft werden würde da ich in Berlin wohne und mir ein epic Fail bei dem Kauf einer gtx 570 passierte von welcher ich immer noch nicht mein geld zurück bekommen habe.
-Als letztes ein netzteil vom NZXT Netzteiel OEM Superflower mit 800watt und dem geschmackvollen Namen "Golden Green"

Als Wakükomponenten waren geplant:
-Phobya evo Radiator angedacht mit 4 180mm Silverstone Lüftern welche grün lackiert werden
-Laing D5 evtl in Dämmbox und mit anderem Deckel ( Die Pumpe werde ich ohne Deckel kaufen also Single edition)
-Gtx 570/580 Kühler von Aquacomputer evtl von Watercool
-Aquacomputer cuplex kryos mit delrin deckel die silbernen teile werden Neongrün ( exakt Signalgrün ral 6038) lackiert
-Agb wird aus Plexi selbstgebaut und kommt ins Top dort wo der Mesheinsatz ist
-Schläuche entweder in schwarz von tygon oder in Grün von einer Firma die mein Grünton am ehesten trifft
-Alles was ich noch vergessen habe

So da ich zuerst den Mainboardtray versetzen wollte habe ich mich nun umentschieden ein anderen weg der Radiatorintegrierung zu gehen.Ich werde nämlich das Gehäuse höher machen dazu muss ich neue Seiten bauen und Die Front strecken. Dies werde ich wie folt machen. ich werde ein Stückchen über der frontürr einen schnitt machen und dort mit Spachtelmasse die sonstige Frontform nachahmen und das Gehäuse verlängern. Anschließend wird dann feingespachtelt und die Überstände mit 600,800,1000er schleipapier abgeschliffen so das sich die verlängereung in die Front einpasst.Die fronttür bleibt Spachtel frei.
Die Seitemteile werden mit Alu neu gemacht aber in der form der alten Türen bloß maßstabsgerecht vergrößert.das Gehäuse soll am Ende so groß sein das unter dem mainboardtray ein Phobya evo 1080 pastt. Das heißt das Gehäuse wird ungefähr 660mm und ein bischen mehr hoch sein. die Länge des gehäuses wird beibehalten der Motherboardtray und id eLaufwerksschächte und die beiden abdeckungen vorne auch. Die mesheinsätze werden in meinem Gehäuse durch plexiglas ersetzt und wie schon gesagt vergrößert übernommen.

mfg dr.med.den.rasen


----------



## Ska1i (3. April 2011)

Ich bewerb mich jetzt auch mal für den Contest.

Da ich gestern Abend noch mal "Batman - the dark knight" geguck habe und er einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ist würde ich das Case in Batman-Stil gestalten.
Die Grundfarbe wäre dann dementsprechend schwarz.
Ob ich mich jetzt jedoch am neuen Batman-Stil oder an den alten (schwarz/gelb) orientieren werde, weiß ich jetzt noch nicht genau.
Womöglich mach ich auch nur ein bestimmtes Thema aus der gesamten batman-Reihe wie z.B. der Riddler, Joker, Poison Ivy oder so.
Das entscheide ich dann wenn es so weit ist. Ideen hab ich auf jeden Fall genug.
Da es hier ja um das Case geht, werde ich mich auch noch nicht festlegen, was die Hardware angeht. Sprich ob da dann mein aktuelles System reinkommt oder ein komplett neues.

Naja ich hoffe mal, dass ich die Chance bekomme, meine Idee in die Tat umzusetzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ska1i


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. April 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für den Casemod-Wettbewerb bewerben. Die Voraussetzungen werden von mir vollständig erfüllt. Ich bin in der Lage, gute Fotos zu schießen, habe eine ordentliche Schreibe, vor allem aber unglaublich viel Spaß am Arbeiten mit dem PC!  Da ein Casemod für mich jedoch eine Neuerung darstellen würde, würde ich das Projekt zusammen mit meinem Vater angehen. Er ist nicht nur ein erfahrener Hobby-Modellbauer (Plastikmodellbau, Airbrushen, Lackieren und zusammenkleben von kleinen, fummeligen Teilchen), sondern auch gelernter Elektroniker - eine unschlagbare Kombination. Hinzu kommt mein Wissen über PC Hardware - und ein genialer Plan. Zumindest in meinen Augen.

Er hat mit den Farben *Schwarz* und *Gelb* zu tun: Da ich seit meiner Kindheit als echter Dortmunder Junge ein großer BVB-Fan bin, würde ich aus dem NZXT Phantom gerne einen Borussia Dortmund Casemod zaubern. Borussia Dortmund hat seine Fans in dieser Fußball-Saison bislang mit echten "Vollgasveranstaltungen" verzaubert und ich würde mir gerne mein eigenes Andenken an dieses außergewöhnliche Jahr erschaffen - ganz gleich, wie die Saison nun endet. Hierzu habe ich ein Konzept zum Umbau des Phantom entwickelt und natürlich auch passende Hardware im Auge. 

Zunächst möchte ich auf den eigentlichen Umbau/das Umlackieren des Gehäuses eingehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da das Phantom insbesondere durch seine bereits ab Werk außergewöhnliche Form besticht, möchte ich diese Form durch geschicktes Lackieren einzelner Flächen mit gelbem Hochglanzlack noch besser hervorheben. Allerdings machen nur die Farben schwarz und gelb noch keinen BVB-Mod aus dem Gehäuse. Aus diesem Grund würde ich mit meinem Vater ein BVB-Wappen aus gelben LED's in die Fronttür integrieren, welches beim Einschalten des Rechners leuchtet. Lässt sich dies nicht realisieren, bliebe immerhin ein Ausstanzen/Ausschneiden des Logos und das Beleuchten mit vier LED's in den Ecken. Ließe sich diese Idee gar nicht realisieren, so würde ich die linke Hälfte der Fronttür ebenfalls in Gelb lackieren und das BVB-Logo einfach farblich gesplittet auftragen (linke Hälfte Schwarz mit gelben Buchstaben, rechte Hälfte gelb mit schwarzen Buchstaben).

Das obere Mesh-Gitter im Seitenteil würden wir durch dunkel foliertes Plexiglas austauschen. In die dunkle Folie würden wir dann die Bundesliga-Abschlusstabelle der Saison 2010/2011 - hoffentlich mit dem BVB an der Spitze - integrieren/ausschneiden und von innen gelb beleuchten. Rechts neben dem Gitter könnte entweder ein weiteres BVB-Logo prangen, oder aber ein Trikot-Airbrush des besten BVB-Spielers der Saison 2010/2011. Alternativ könnte man auch versuchen, hier die Unterschriften der Mannschaft zu erhalten und das Gehäuse vom BVB-Team signieren zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auf den Konzeptentwürfen zu sehen, würde ich die Caseking-Krone unten links an der Gehäusefront auftragen, während das PCGH-Logo auf dem Deckel prangen würde. Alle LED's würden gegen gelbe LED's ausgetauscht, denn ein BVB-Mod mit blauer Beleuchtung wäre doch nur sehr schwer zu ertragen. Die Lüfter-Regler könnten ebenso in Gelb lackiert werden, um hier für einen noch schöneren Kontrast zu sorgen.

Da der Innenraum bereits schwarz lackiert ist, bieten sich hier auch einige kleine Lackierungen in Gelb an - etwa die Halterung für die 5,25 Zoll-Laufwerke. Damit würde ich mich näher beschäftigen, wenn ich das Gehäuse vor mir stehen hätte, um dann festzulegen, was optisch realisierbar und lohnenswert ist. Dies hängt mit Sicherheit auch von der verbauten Hardware ab. Zunächst einmal würde der Innenraum mit gelben Kaltlichtkathoden passend beleuchtet. 

Da Foxconn derzeit Mainboards im schwarz-gelbem Design führt, fällt die Wahl des Herstellers hier leicht. Nun stellt sich doch die Frage: Was ist so besonders an der Leistung des BVB?! Und die Antwort fällt leicht: Borussia Dortmund hat in dieser Saison mit wesentlich geringeren Personalkosten und einer jungen, frischen Mannschaft viel erreicht. Von dem her muss für die Hardware gelten: Das Preisleistungsverhältnis muss stimmen. Ordentlich Gaming-Power bei vernüftigen Ausgaben. 

Mir schwebt hier ein AM3-System samt 8 GB Ram mit schwarzem Heatspreader und Phenom II X6 1055/1090T vor. Als Grafikkarte würde ich die Gainward GTX 570 Phantom einsetzen, da sich auch der Kühlkörper in schickem Schwarz präsentiert und evtl. noch Spielraum für eine Lackierung in Gelb bietet. Als Prozessorkühler kommt Thor's Hammer von Xigmatek zum Einsatz, da er mit seinem außergewöhnlichem Design sehr gut zum Gehäuse passt. 

Nun kommt die Frage der Gehäuselüfter auf: Hier sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten. Zunächst würde ich mir Clear-Type LED-Lüfter besorgen und dort versuchen die LED's gegen gelbe auszutauschen. Lässt sich dieses Vorhaben nicht realisieren, so fällt die Wahl auf die BeQuiet Silent Wings Lüfter, bei denen dann jeweils im Wechsel ein Lüfterblatt in Gelb lackiert würde, um dem Kontrast und den Vereinsfarben treu zu bleiben. 

Auch beim Netzteil würde ich wohl auf ein BeQuiet DarkPower zurückgreifen, da es vom Design bereits sehr stimmig ist. Die Kabel würden natürlich schwarz-gelb gesleeved, um für einen schicken Innenraum zu sorgen. Auf die Laufwerksauswahl gehe ich nicht näher ein, da sich hier wohl wenig Spektakuläres auftut.

Nimmt man die Vorschläge und die vorläufige Hardwareauswahl zusammen, so kommt man zu einem potenten Gaming-Rechner mit Overclocking Potenzial in außergewöhnlichem Design. Ich garantiere euch außerdem, dass mir mit Sicherheit noch viele weitere Dinge einfallen, sollte ich zu den Auserwählten gehören. Denn vieles ist einfach noch besser zu realisieren und zu planen, wenn das Gehäuse vor einem steht. Nachdem ich bisher vor allem durch einige Reviews und Lesertest auffällig wurde, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mich mal mit einem etwas anderen Projekt im Forum einbringen könnte! Schaut einfach nochmal meine Testberichte an (s.Signatur) um euch davon zu überzeugen, dass ich euch nicht enttäuschen werde!

Zum Tagebuch würde neben den üblichen Berichten samt vielen Fotos natürlich auch die üblichen Benchmarks und ein Video vom Einsatz des Rechners bei der Saisonabschlussfeier zählen!

Ich hoffe, von euch den Zuschlag zu erhalten und würde mich sehr freuen, mit der Unterstützung von PC Games Hardware und Caseking mein eigenes BVB-Erinnerungsstück an diese außergewöhnliche Bundesliga-Saison erschaffen zu dürfen!

Euer Falcony6886!


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. April 2011)

es wäre nett wenn ihr noch 2h verlängern könntet damit ich Bilder posten kann.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Innengehäuse wird bis auf laufwerksschächte auf grün lackiert.So da der thread noch nicht geclosed ist werd ich noch mal posten.Ich werd das nicht in dem Post der vor 18.00 geschrieben ist machen da ich nicht disqualifiziert werden möchte.Ich frag mich bloß bis wann der wettbewerb jetzt wircklich geht.Weil wenn er noch weitergehen würde müsste der post nach mir nicht gewertet werden und der der hier geschrieben wird auch nicht.Deshalb um einen zusammenhängenden text zuhaben werd ich meinen Vorpost einbinden wenn es recht ist. Wenn der wettbewerb nur bis 18.oo gehen sollte den post hier nicht beachten möchte nicht deshalb disqualifiziert werden.

Also hier mein Vorpost:
 So nun erstmal zu meinem Konzept. Ich  hatte seit der Bekanntgabe des Wettbewerbs mir mehrere Konzepte  ausgedacht.Allerdings muss ich gestehen waren die Konzepte ohne eine  Wasserkühlung und ohne große Farbeffekte so dass es ein langweiliges  aber edles Case geworden ist.Mein endgültiges Konzept soll einen edlen  Touch sowie auffällige grüne Akzente haben.Außerdem werde ich das Case  in Größe und Form ändern, die Gestalt bleibt allerdings erhalten.Als  edlen Akzent werde ich das Case mit 3m di-noc Carbonfolie beziehen. Das  edle Aussehen würde auch zu eurem Firmenamen Caseking passen.Weiterhin  werde ich die Logos mit einer Dekupiersäge oder mit einem anderen passen  Werkzeug aus goldenem Acrylglas herausarbeiten. Sowohl das Casekinglogo  als auch das Pcghlogo werden dann in einem güldenem Antlitz  erstrahlen.Außerdem werde ich meine Lieblingsfarbe Neongrün als  Farbakzent in Form von Lack,Sleeve und Plexiglas (welches bei euch  gekauft werden würde) in das Gehäuse einbringen.Im Gegensatz zum  Gehäusenamen wird mein Gehäuse dann allerdings keine unwirkliche  Erscheinung sein. Angedacht war bei meinem Konzept den leicht  futuristischen und sehr fantasievollen Look der Nzxt Phantom Entwickler  beizubehalten.Passend zu Pcgh wird leistungsstarke Hardware verwendet  werden.Leider nicht das Beste vom Besten, da mir mein Dukatenesel  ausgebüchst ist. 

Allerdings werden doch schöne Hardwarekomponenten eingesetzt werden wie z.b.:
-Asrock Fatal1ty p67 professional (wird noch in b3 umgetauscht)
-i7 2600k
-8gb ddr3 Ram 1333mhz cl9 ( werden evtl. auf 16gb bei den preisen aufgestockt)
-1tb Samsung Spinpoint mit Festplattenkühler
-evtl mein schon gemoddetes Laufwerk oder Bluraybrenner oder ein anderes Laufwerk
-last but not least Gtx 5XX (Entweder gtx 580 wenn euer rabatt gut ist  oder eine Gtx580 aus Hongkong oder eine Gtx 570 die definitiv bei euch  gekauft werden würde da ich in Berlin wohne )
-Als letztes ein Netzteil vom NZXT Netzteil OEM Superflower mit 800watt und dem geschmackvollen Namen "Golden Green"

Als Wakükomponenten waren geplant:
-Phobya evo Radiator ,angedacht mit 4 180mm Silverstone Lüftern welche grün lackiert werden
-Laing D5 evtl in Dämmbox und mit anderem Deckel ( Die Pumpe werde ich ohne Deckel kaufen also Single edition)
-Gtx 570/580 Kühler von Aquacomputer evtl von Watercool
-Aquacomputer cuplex kryos mit delrin deckel die silbernen teile werden Neongrün ( exakt Signalgrün ral 6038) lackiert
-Agb wird aus Plexi selbstgebaut und kommt ins Top dort wo der Mesheinsatz ist
-Schläuche entweder in schwarz von tygon oder in Grün von einer Firma die mein Grünton am ehesten trifft
-Alles was ich noch vergessen habe

So da ich zuerst den Mainboardtray versetzen wollte habe ich mich nun  umentschieden ein anderen Weg der Radiatorintegrierung zu gehen.Ich  werde nämlich das Gehäuse höher machen dazu muss ich neue Seiten bauen  und Die Front strecken. Dies werde ich wie folgt machen. ich werde ein  Stückchen über der frontür einen Schnitt machen und dort mit  Spachtelmasse die sonstige Frontform nachahmen und das Gehäuse  verlängern. Anschließend wird dann feingespachtelt und die Überstände  mit 600,800,1000er schleipapier abgeschliffen so das sich die  verlängereung in die Front einpasst.Die Fronttür bleibt beim Spachteln frei.
Die Seitemteile werden mit Alu neu gemacht aber in der Form der alten  Türen bloß maßstabsgerecht vergrößert.das Gehäuse soll am Ende so groß  sein das unter dem mainboardtray ein Phobya evo 1080 pastt. Das heißt  das Gehäuse wird ungefähr 660mm und ein bischen mehr hoch sein. die  Länge des gehäuses wird beibehalten der Motherboardtray und die Laufwerksschächte und die beiden Abdeckungen vorne auch. Die Mesheinsätze werden in meinem Gehäuse durch neonfarbenes Plexiglas ersetzt und wie  schon gesagt vergrößert übernommen.

In der Mitte des Gehäuses wird es eine Trennwann geben die unter dem Motheboardtray und über dem Radiator verlaufen wird.Die Abdeckungen des Radiators werden aus neongrünem Plexi gefertigt werden.Außerdem wird der Innenraum grün lackiert werden.Die Laufwerksschächte werden allerdings nicht lackiert.Auf den Mobotray wird außerdem die Casekingkrone auflackiert werden.Die Waküanschlüsse würden bei schwarzem Schlauch grün lackiert werden außerdem würde ich die Kühler schwarz-grün lackieren.Mit Kühlern meine Ich Festplatten-,Cpu-,Gpu-,Mainboardkühler.

Nun fragt ihr euch vielleicht warum gerade mein Konzept auswählen.Es gibt einige gründe um mich auszuwählen. Allerdings haben viele andere hier dies gründe auch schon genannt.Ein Grund mein Konzept auszuwählen wäre da das Gehäuse extrem gemoddet wird und damit der Scwierigkeitsgrad steigt und das fertige Gehäuse damit besser wäre als ein nur lackiertes Gehäuse.Außerdem habe ich in genug zeit um in den kommenden 2 wochen alle 5 Tage ein update zu bringen und danach die zeit könnte ich sogar 5 Wochen lang alle 2-3tage ein update machen."Die Mittel sind vorhanden" auch dies ist ein weiterer Grund.Außerdem könntet ihr euch die versandkosten sparen da ich die sachen direkt bei euch abholen kann.Eigentlich kann ich auch relativ gut Texte schreiben auch wenn das hier nicht so wirkt vor lauter Rechtschreibfehlern und Kommafehlern.Ein Paar Bilder werde ich heute auch noch hochladen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der 4 Casemodder sein könnte ,da ich es gut finden würde wenn auch Modder die noch nie gemoddet haben die Chance bekommen würden zu Modden.Also dass ich noch nie gemoddet habe stimmt nicht ganz ,da ich schon einmal ein Laufwerk gemoddet habe und die Werkzeugskills besitze .Ich bloß bisher irgendwelche Sachen gebaut und modden tu ich erst seit diesem Jahr.

mfg David




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (3. April 2011)

hallo

mein Mod soll ICE Phantom heißen.
das weiße Case gefällt mir daher sehr gut 
also grobes zum Überblick:
-alles schwarze wird hellblau oder rausgenommen
-ice Look, Plexi wird eingesetzt
-hellblaue innenauslechtung

Also an Hardware hab ich mir noch nichts ausgedacht aber es soll ja das Case bearbeitet werden, daher ist dies ja nachrangig.

Zur front und zum top:
Das Highlight in meinem Case soll ein "Eingefrorenes" Urzeittier sein, dies befindet sich dann unten in der Front.
Oben am top werde ich das Gitter rausnehmen und durch Lamellen aus Crystal ICE Plexi ersetzen, damit der Radi, der oben reinkommt noch Luft ziehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur (linken)Seite:
An der Seite werde ich ein großes Iceplexi einsetzten, siehe Skizze.
Das pcgh und caseking logo kommt an die Seite. Sie werde ich plastisch darstellen und werde es aussehen lassen als wären sie ebenfalls in einem Eisblock eingefroren.
des weiteren werden Teile noch mit Kunstschnee überzogen und hellblaue Akzente gesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Innenraum:
Kabel werden gesleeved, weiß mit teils hellblau. Bei der Hardware muss ich mal gucken was reinkommt.
Ein gemordetes NT kommt auf jeden Fall ein. Weiß, hellblau ausgeleuchtet mit Plexi Lamellen oben und ICE Windows an der Seite.
Der gesamte Innenraum wird hellblau ausgeleuchtet. 
Die Lüfter werden außen hellblau Innen bleiben sie weiß.
evtl. noch Led-Lüfter (hellblau)

Zu mir:
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt, Schüler, Modding erfahren, viel Werkzeug und Material zu Hand. genügend Geld für den mod und Sponsoren hinter mir.
wenn diese Woche zu Ende ist werde ich auch viel Zeit zum modden haben, bin die gesamten Osterferien zuhause.
Ich träume schon lange von einem ICE mod, hatte aber bisher nie das richtige Case zur Verfügung und dies hier ist einfach perfekt.

hoffe auf positive Rückmeldung
lg neflE


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. April 2011)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei, der Thread wurde deshalb geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. April 2011)

Die von Caseking und PC Games Hardware ausgewählten Bewerber wurden soeben via PN angeschrieben. Wer keine PN von mir erhalten hat, wurde leider nicht ausgewählt. In dem Fall bedanken wir uns dennoch für eure innovativen Bewerbungen!

Die Bekanntgabe erfolgt, sobald alle Bewerber zugesagt und mir eine gültige Versandadresse mitgeteilt haben.

--> Zur Diskussion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...hantom-und-tollen-preisen-jetzt-bewerben.html


----------

